# Wasserräder für einen Bachlauf



## teichlaich (22. Apr. 2010)

Huhu in die Runde,

Ich möchte gern ein Wasserrad am Bachlauf integrieren.
Eventuell, wenn´s passt wird der Bachlauf noch um eine Biegung , 90° erweitert , um den Filterschacht herum.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Wasserräder? Vor allem mit den Herstellerfirmen? Möchte mich da nicht in die Nesseln setzen und Billigzeugs aus Fernost kaufen.
Hab die hier z.B. gefunden : http://www.wasserradfabrik.de/uploads/pics/Muehlix_im_Bachlauf.JPG
Finde die ganz gut. Überlege nun auch Metallausführung oder Holz. 
Holz muss alle Jahre gestrichen werden, verzinkt nicht.

Apropo , im Fotoalbum ist auch nen Bild vom Bachlauf

Gruß,
Florian


----------



## Christine (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasserräder für einen Bachlauf*

Hallo Florian,

das ist eine hübsche Idee, wenn der Bachlauf genug Schmackes dafür hat. Aber über 500,- Eur für so ein Rädchen? Da gibt es doch bestimmt auch irgendwo Selberbauanleitungen...


----------



## teichlaich (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasserräder für einen Bachlauf*

Yepp. habe ich nach langem suchen gefunden. Sogar mit Schablonen 
Man muss ja da verschiedene Bauformen unterscheiden. 
Von unten bewegte , von oben bewegte ... und mittlere.
Danach richten sich auch die Schaufeln.
Denke mal wenn das Exemplar später vor dem Wässern gut lackiert ist, müsste es einige Jahre seinen Dienst leisten.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasserräder für einen Bachlauf*

Hi Florian,

willst Du denn Energie erzeugen oder solls nur eine optische Sache werden ?


----------



## teichlaich (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasserräder für einen Bachlauf*

Hey Ralf,
Nein nein... das soll der Optik dienen. Ich bevorzuge Strom aus der Steckdose. 
Obwohl ich die Variante mit einem Windrad zur Wasserbeförderung zum Antrieb des Baches genial finde.
siehe hier
Spart Energie auf Dauer und ich benötige nur eine Zeitschaltuhr für die Pumpe + Filter


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasserräder für einen Bachlauf*

aus rein optischen Gründen würde ich auf jeden Fall selber bauen oder in der Bucht mal nachschauen. Soll es am Filterauslaufbachlauf positioniert werden - dann würde ich vielleicht aus Sicherheitsgründen einen Bypassbachlauf legen, falls was Rad mal blockieren sollte.


----------



## teichlaich (22. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasserräder für einen Bachlauf*

Hmmm Denke ich werde es fertig erwerben und dann in den Bachlauf integrieren.
Wird dann im Bachlauf kurz vor dem Teich positioniert, so dass es langsam über das Rad in den Teich plätschert.


----------



## dersil (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Wasserräder für einen Bachlauf*

Hallo Florian

ich hab mal im Album bei dir rein gesehen
ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, das ein Wasserrad am Anfang des Bachlaufes und dann
Wasser von oben sich gut macht.
Vielleicht sogar mit einer Hütte dran...


----------



## lonely (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserräder für einen Bachlauf*

Hallo,

gibt es in sachen Wasserrad im Bachlauf etwas neues ? Interessiert mich sehr. Vorallem die Umsetzung und ganz ganz viele Bilderrrrrrrr  Gerne auch von anderen Teichsuchties die ein Wasserrad realiisiert haben. 

Liebe Grüße
Jan


----------



## Lucy79 (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserräder für einen Bachlauf*

Hier gibts ja einige schöne  http://www.selbst.de/selber-bauen/wassermuehle.html



oder fertig  http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313.TR11.TRC1&_nkw=Wassermühle&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## lonely (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserräder für einen Bachlauf*

Lucy du bust Spitze danke


----------



## lonely (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserräder für einen Bachlauf*

Okey das sind wirklich hübsche Mühlen  

Aber ich glaube sollte ich eine Selbst bauen, 

Mag ich eher ein großes Wasserrad in der Mitte zwischen 2 "Räumen" Häuser und dort fließt dann der Bachlauf durch.

Den Bachlauf auf etwar 1/3 Höhe des Rades angesetzt sollte das Wasser genug Kraft haben um das Rad zu bewegen ohne extra Technik....

Wenn es nicht klar ist, was ich meine, dann kann ich es grob Zeichen.


----------



## Christine (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserräder für einen Bachlauf*

Och, mir reicht erstmal ein Foto, wenn es fertig ist


----------



## rumbalotte (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserräder für einen Bachlauf*

Habe letztes Jahr in Osttirol bei einem "Selbstbauer" diese Wasserräder gesehen:


----------



## lonely (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasserräder für einen Bachlauf*

wow die sehen ja richtig toll aus  *neidisch schiel*

So ein Wasserrad welches durch das Gebäude führt finde ich supper. Bisher habe ich die Räder nur außen gesehen ohne Überdachung. 

Baut mir jemand so eines ? :beten  Da wohnt sicherlich die Schlumpfenfamilie


----------

